# Gobetaverse.com: stats made easy to compare and build your betting pick!



## whatthepick (Monday at 6:55 PM)

Hi guys,

I'm working on a betting helper platform to provide easy to compare stats to make the process of picking fun and straightfoward.

Many competitions and league are available: the major US Pro and collegue leagues, the most important Soccer leagues, UFC, Tennis and Formula 1.

I'd love to have you testing it and shooting any feedback or thoughts about it.

It's www.gobetaverse.com

Best of luck everyone!


----------

